# Gelston Castle, Dumfreis and Galloway



## Castledown (Feb 26, 2009)

*Gelston Castle, Dumfries and Galloway*

I went to see Gelston in August '08, another favourite from Scotland's Endangered Houses.
It struck me as being very Robert Adam in style but the book reports it was probably built by Edinburgh architect William Crichton (although in the Regency style developed by Adam) for Sir William Douglas in 1805.

It's been abandoned since the fifties when I think it was de-roofed and now it's a gutted though substantial shell. Sadly it's curved entrance steps are now gone but the rest of the stonework seems in decent nick. I especially like the contrasting styles of the front and back.
The nearby stable block has been converted and the castle was surrounded by commercial forestry until fairly recently.

Another beautiful building in need of a new lease of life - enjoy!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2009)

It always amazes me to see the remains of the lathe work still in place when a building like this is mostly in ruins...you'd think that would have rotted away long ago! 
Beautiful place and lovely pics.


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 28, 2009)

Another quality building!!


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 1, 2009)

Endangered? I think that one's extinct, with only fossilised remains to be found. 

Seriously though, tis lovely even in its skeletal state. Nice one.


----------



## dittohead (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice lookin place, well done.


----------



## Castledown (Dec 2, 2009)

Thought I'd update with a few more recent pictures - taken July 2009. The castle was in the same condition as my last visit, I got a better shot of the staircase this time


----------

